# Done waiting - I'm free!



## rcarmer (Oct 6, 2004)

I'm done waiting for promised fixes. I'm done having to reboot rather than watch the show I'm after and missing it. I'm done missing shows that should have been recorded and you have no idea why they aren't there. I'm done with ZSR. I'M FREE! (I have never hated a company or a product like I hate Dish!) I'm free!

I just had Comcast installed and they provide local channels in HD. Their HD DVR costs $10 a month and all their broadcasts other than premimun channels are free on my other TV's. I'm saving $25 month and I'm finally using my HDTV as it should be used.

If you know any suckers, please let them know my 921 is for sale on Ebay for $300.

I'M FREE!


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

Moved to the general Dish DVR forum.

If Comcast makes watching TV all it is supposed to be, then good for you! Voting with your wallet is the best way to handle customer no-service issues, IMHO.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

What Neil said.


----------



## Evil Capserian (Jul 28, 2003)

Stop whining. Be a man. Don't be a mouse.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Evil Capserian said:


> Stop whining. Be a man. Don't be a mouse.


I'd say he was a man he admitted DISH was a mistake and he corrected it with what he hopes is better service.


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

As usual, there is that "HD" locals misconception. It's Digital. That's WHY it is better. HD only when they have it. And, you don't get multicast with Cable(or sat probably). PBS is an excellent setup in multicast. As for your getting comcast, big deal. I have Adelphia in my area, and I'll stay busy installing D* and E* since their crap is useless. If Cable was a known quantity all across the country, then we could actually make comparisons.


----------



## rcarmer (Oct 6, 2004)

larrystotler said:


> As usual, there is that "HD" locals misconception. It's Digital. That's WHY it is better. HD only when they have it. And, you don't get multicast with Cable(or sat probably). PBS is an excellent setup in multicast. As for your getting comcast, big deal. I have Adelphia in my area, and I'll stay busy installing D* and E* since their crap is useless. If Cable was a known quantity all across the country, then we could actually make comparisons.


You are dead wrong Larry. In Denver they offer HDTV on each of the locals including fox, broadcast at 1080, in addition to their normal digital signal for locals. It costs just $5 a month for that plus their HDTV package of another 8 stations. Comcast also has a large supply of video on demand that is free, and get this - when they came out to install it and saw that I had Dish, they gave me their 'win back' program special, which means free installation and the digital silver programing package for $29 for the first year (It will go to $58 after that). Add to that, all TV's that you don't want or need HDTV or the preminum movies on, are free as well. Need I mention Name Based Recordering as well?

And would you 921 users believe, I have been able to watch HD DVR for the last three days without locking up once, everything I programed was there the next day, and I haven't had to reboot rather than watch the show I was after, even once.

If you need more proof, check the Comcast web site - enter your address and it will tell you if your neighborhood supports HDTV. In my mind after four years of lousy Dish Network service and almost $1500 in equipment investments, I couldn't be more pleased. Dish customers that have this same choice are crazy, if like the man says, they don't 'vote with your wallet'.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

I think Larry was just trying to say that any local station that's converted to ATSC/digital, even if not showing a HD (720p or 1080I and not an upconvert of a 480i) program at the time, will look better just because it is digital now vs. analog.


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

rcarmer said:


> I'm done waiting for promised fixes. I'm done having to reboot rather than watch the show I'm after and missing it. I'm done missing shows that should have been recorded and you have no idea why they aren't there. I'm done with ZSR. I'M FREE! (I have never hated a company or a product like I hate Dish!) I'm free!


Good for you!

Years back when I moved to Dish, I discussed with others the free equipment they gave me, the channels they carried that I couldn't get from cable, the picture quality, etc., etc. Now cable companies are doing it too.

The fact is that cable companies are now offering all those goodies because of the competition from Ecostart, Directv, and other now defunct satellite providers. Cable providers were more than happy to offer crappy service, crappy equipment, and always raising prices as they pleased.

You "owe" all the goodies and deals you got to the satellite competion.

Cable companies aren't providing PVRs and HD to the customers because they are nice but because the have to!

Hopefully both satellite and cable companies will stay healthy and in business. This will increase our choices and benefit all users regardless of what system we choose.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

larrystotler said:


> As usual, there is that "HD" locals misconception. It's Digital. That's WHY it is better. HD only when they have it. And, you don't get multicast with Cable(or sat probably). PBS is an excellent setup in multicast. As for your getting comcast, big deal. I have Adelphia in my area, and I'll stay busy installing D* and E* since their crap is useless. If Cable was a known quantity all across the country, then we could actually make comparisons.


I get multicast in my Comcast area. All 5 PBS (KQED) channels, including HD. Also, KRON 4.1 and 4.2. There may be others. I can't remember off hand.

You are right about the inconsistencies of cable from company to company, and within each company, depending on area. That nationwide consistency is a big advantage for DBS.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

koji68 said:


> Hopefully both satellite and cable companies will stay healthy and in business. This will increase our choices and benefit all users regardless of what system we choose.


Amen for that, brother. But, it was competition that spurred on cable's improvement's, just as cable is now spurring on DBS' improvements. I do not owe either of them anything, except what it says on my bill. Remember, D* and E* only did what they did to make money. If they had no competition from cable, and each other, they'd be just as fat and lazy as the cableco's were. Hey. It was happening to E*.


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

rcarmer said:


> You are dead wrong Larry. In Denver they offer HDTV on each of the locals including fox, broadcast at 1080, in addition to their normal digital signal for locals. It costs just $5 a month for that plus their HDTV package of another 8 stations. Comcast also has a large supply of video on demand that is free, and get this - when they came out to install it and saw that I had Dish, they gave me their 'win back' program special, which means free installation and the digital silver programing package for $29 for the first year (It will go to $58 after that). Add to that, all TV's that you don't want or need HDTV or the preminum movies on, are free as well. Need I mention Name Based Recordering as well?


#1 - Just because ABC swears it is broadcasting a show in 720p DOESN'T make that program 720p. Most broadcasters are "Upconverting" almost ALL SD content. You don't see much TRUE HD programming until you get to Prime Time. Upconverted is NOT HD.
#2 - I can't get Comcast, so how does this matter to me? Big Deal.
#3 - Digitally receiver transmission look better than NTSC BECAUSE it is digitally transmitted. You get a better picture with an ATSC channel, but like I said, it is not ALWAYS HD. Do you think Judge Judy or Springer are filmed with an HD camera? Or digitized at 4k resolution and downconverted to HD? Nope.



rcarmer said:


> And would you 921 users believe, I have been able to watch HD DVR for the last three days without locking up once, everything I programed was there the next day, and I haven't had to reboot rather than watch the show I was after, even once.


And there are thousands of VERY HAPPY 921 users who would never get rid of it. Again, so what?



rcarmer said:


> If you need more proof, check the Comcast web site - enter your address and it will tell you if your neighborhood supports HDTV.


What part of the " I have Adelphia in my area" didn't you understand?????


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

garypen said:


> I get multicast in my Comcast area. All 5 PBS (KQED) channels, including HD. Also, KRON 4.1 and 4.2. There may be others. I can't remember off hand.
> 
> You are right about the inconsistencies of cable from company to company, and within each company, depending on area. That nationwide consistency is a big advantage for DBS.


I know that Adelphia doesn't offer multicast out here, and that it is not required for them to do so. Most of the networks do a weather type setup on their .2 subchannel in DC. WTTG Fox 5.1 doesn't even offer any subchannels yet.

rcarmer is telling to check comcast's website and enter my address. I guess he didn't get the point that you got about consistency.....


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Digital isnt necessarily better than analog, at least for SD broadcasts.

Given a big enough screen the pixels of SD dominate..


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

Yeah. The point I was trying to make is that I can't get comcast in my area. Guess he didn't understand that.


----------



## purwater (Mar 24, 2005)

larrystotler said:


> Yeah. The point I was trying to make is that I can't get comcast in my area. Guess he didn't understand that.


I feel your pain Larry. I lived in Winchester about a year and the apartment I rented included cable. It was Adelphia analog cable. The signal quality wasn't all that bad for cable, but I missed my Dish until I was able to move and get it back. I'm not sure of the quality of the Adelphia cable there now, but it sounds like it hasn't improved much from your posts.


----------

